# Penny poo



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

is still like pudding. I posted about it May 17 so this has been going on for over a month.

Vet tomorrow. I think she's fine in the big picture but maybe picked up a G.I. bacterial infection at the barn. She had one a few years ago but that was one big vomit and we were at the vet's.

She's also not interested in her food...Fromm for the last year. She'll eat enough to not starve but has gone 24 hours without eating.

This morning I put some yogurt on her breakfast and she ate it right up. Tonight, I'll go back to Dogzymes.

She's acting fine, still playful after supper and wanting to jump on the bed to play in the morning. And still TOTALLY interested in whatever we're eating! 

So, while I don't think it's THE BIG ONE, some jingles, prayers and healing vibes would sure be appreciated. 

p.s. washing feathers 2-3 times a day on a dog that hates baths and hoses has been dispiriting for all of us.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll be thinking of your pretty girl and hope her appetite returns.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Definitely sending healing, positive vibes your way. She may be going off her kibble because she is relating it to feeling yucky (ie. the poo problems). It may help to change to a different flavour of your kibble, if one exists (though it can be tricky to do while there are tummy problems). Have you tried the good old boiled chicken and rice? When Tee was nauseous from her antibiotic, she went off her kibble and never ate it again. She ate a different flavour for a while, which is why I thought it might have just been a cause and effect thing in her head (she didn't know it was the antibiotic). 

Hope Penny feels better soon. Some Metronidazole from your vet might help firm up the poo. Please let us know how it goes..


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope a round of Flagyl will do the trick. Our Toby has diagnosed cobalamin and folate deficiencies that result in chronic soft stool. After the diagnostic tests revealed the deficiencies we started with twice month cobalamin injections, a daily folic acid tablet and just recently 1/8 tsp of tylan powder (an antibiotic used with poultry and livestock) and those things did the trick for him. We also tried probiotic, with disastrous results (doesn't always work). He's lactose intolerant so yogurt was also a big problem... since Penny has been eating *treats* in the barn, it's likely she may have something bacterial or parasitic going on in her gut.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't know if she's lactose intolerant but this afternoon's poo was GHASTLY ooey. Took it to the clinic for examination prior to appointment tomorrow. I was there with our new barn kitty. Another story.....

Right now Penny is pouting because we're going to the store and not taking her with us.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

My best wishes and prayers are with Miss Penny. Hopefully is is something simple and easy to attend to. Hugs from your Georgia friends.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping your beautiful girl in our thoughts that she's better soon! Give that sweet sugar faces kisses from Bae Lee and Keeper!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Vet visit diagnosis was 'inconclusive'. So treating it as a bacterial g.i. problem. She's on an anti-inflammatory for her intestinines and metronidazole. If that doesn't clear it up, we'll dig deeper. 

She has no other symptoms so just going after the obvious which is the soft stool.

On the good news side, she is too thin. Never thought I'd hear that! At 65 pounds her back bone is prominent and she's ribby. She hasn't eaten her regular amount in weeks and I have to hand feed her and coax her or she won't eat anything. 

I can't wait to see her happily chowing down again. She looks better @ 68 pounds. Amazing what a difference a few pounds can make.

So hopefully our days of monitoring her backyard 'activity' to get the gooey feathers washed are coming to an end. Man, what a stink!

Thanks for all the well wishes. :smooch:


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of beautiful Penny and sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny*

Praying Penny gets better soon!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Jingles, prayers and healing vibes for Ms Penny. Hope the meds set her straight soon :crossfing


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We have solid poo!!! Yay!!! Very quick response to the meds. So far, anyway.

On a side note, vet said there is a cancer of the intestine that results in a thickening of the intestinal wall. Diarhhea is a symptom. No lumps or bumps to give a heads up. I didn't know that. 

Thanks for all the jingles and prayers.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad the metro worked quick  always has in the times I have used it with mine. I assume the vet was just telling you all the things it could be and she does not have this cancer, correct?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Whooo! Metro was a miracle drug for Tee, too. I was amazed how quickly it worked. Was your vet suggesting further tests on her intestines? An ultrasound or anything?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

No, sorry to be confusing. She was explaining her extra care in the exam and responding to my comment that I didn't think it was cancer. Clarified that loose stools CAN be a sign of cancer.

No further treatment beyond this course of meds because she's responding. I'm keeping her away from the barn which breaks her heart and mine too. I don't want her ingesting MORE bacteria (I'm convinced that's where she picked it up) plus we've been spraying roundup in the areas she like to eat grass. Also, she's not shy with the horses any more and tends to get in the way of our riding, gives us a look over her shoulder that we're coming up behind her and DOESN'T move! LOL We liked it when she was a little bit shy and would get out of the way.

Also, when the vet checked her eyes (general wellness exam) she said to Penny...Oh my, you don't see very much do you. That was a shocker...no indication of vision problems. But at 11 1/2 got to expect some loss of vision. 

So, all is pretty well, we'll resume our regularly scheduled program and continue to just roll along.

Thanks again for welcoming us and caring.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> No, sorry to be confusing. She was explaining her extra care in the exam and responding to my comment that I didn't think it was cancer. Clarified that loose stools CAN be a sign of cancer.


Didn't seem confusing to me, just wanted to head off any Penny has cancer posts in the thread.

Keep rollin' on


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! My gut tells me there's no cancer in our future. I don't know how or why I get these feelings but they have served us well in the stock market! lol

I see Penny as aging gracefully and just fading away. I see us with her for another 4 years. 

God willing.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad that beautiful Penny if feeling better! I hope that sweet Penny breaks the longevity record on the forum! Love seeing her sweet sugar face.


----------

